# 13 week old GSD, what to teach next?!



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Well Roki turns 13 weeks Monday and so far as mastered the following commands: Sit, Stay, Shake, Down, Roll Over, Leave It and my favorite is jump! (I lay on the ground with my legs out and tell her jump, and she jumps over my legs)! What other tricks should I work on or should I just keep doing the same tricks over? She generally picks up a trick within 2 day and is very very intelligent! -Minus the part that she has a alternative personality a.k.a LANDSHARK! 

Thanks!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You can start with the MOST important command: recall. I don't think it's ever too early to start working on this one.

Also, you can make the commands she already knows a bit more challenging. Can you make her sit with just a hand signal without the verbal command? Can you make her sit while you are sitting? Sometimes a dog will not obey a command unless you are standing.

Congratulations, she sounds like a very smart little girl!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

What about crawl? I love this one. I also taught my dogs to spin in circles lol. High fives my dogs do differently. My shorthair actually jumps up in the air and slaps my hand with his paw when I raise it above my head, Izaak sits and puts his paw up to slap my hand...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for 13 weeks old your dog knows a lot. when you tell
your dog to stay will she stay if a stranger calls her?
will she stay if another dog walks over to her and walks away?
will she stay if a stranger picks up her leash, gives a little tug for her to walk away?

>>>> you could teach her not to leave the house if the door is open
even if someone is calling her or if there's a dog on your steps.
>>>> you could teach her to wait at the bottom or the top of the
steps when your on them.
>>>> "find it". you hide different things and have your pup find them.
>>>> heel. teach her to heel on both sides with or without a leash.
>>>> teach her not to walk in the street and to stop and sit
at all corners.
>>>> teach her hand signals.
>>>> "get the mail". i taught my dog to retrieve the mail from the
mailman.
>>>> "get the paper". when the news paper is laying in the driveway
your dog can get it for you.
>>>> back up.
>>>> "get your leash". i keep my dogs leash folded and held
together with a rubber band around each end so he can easily
get it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog can touch/slap your hand with your hand
being held above your head. that's quite a jump.



Marissa said:


> What about crawl? I love this one. I also taught my dogs to spin in circles lol. High fives my dogs do differently. My shorthair actually jumps up in the air and slaps my hand with his paw when I raise it above my head, Izaak sits and puts his paw up to slap my hand...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Leah, the most important thing I want in all my dogs is a COME, and it means come wherever, whatever is going on


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tons and tons of tricks!

Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick that's a great explanation of WHY!

And this is what you can get..


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> your dog can touch/slap your hand with your hand
> being held above your head. that's quite a jump.


LOL yes he has ups!! The dog is like a spring on his hind end!


----------



## Sadie GSD (Dec 28, 2010)

U can teach your dog to play dead. When I hold my hand up like a gun and say "bang" my dog flops over on her side and plays dead


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

I would socialize your pup with TONS of distractions going on. I also though my dog "knew" tons of commands and tricks until we got into a situation where there was tons of other puppies/distractions going on (ie: training class...lol) Teaching "come" especially in the midst of distractions is so very important. You could even have a friend come over and try to distract with a toy when you attempt to give commands. I think you'll find that will keep you busy


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't teach anything that involves a high jump at this stage.. not good for them until they're physically more mature.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Leave it" and "Wait" - both very important 'tricks'.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think "fetch a beer" and "rustle me up some eggs" are the most important tricks.


----------



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips! She is very very very smart, I was using hand signals at first training her but purchased a clicker this week. She now knows all commands verbally without cues...It is amazing, and today she learned to stay even when I sat down which was difficult at first but she caught on quickly! What a fun dog besides all of the scabs ha


----------

